# Brandungsangeln in Domburg!



## Thoma (27. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich fahre im Mai für ein Wochenende in die Niederlanden. Genauer gesagt nach Domburg. Mit ein paar Freunden wollen wir dort eine schöne Zeit verbringen und uns dem Brandungsangeln widmen. 
Ich habe gehört, dass man sich dort Brandungsruten mieten kann. Trifft das zu? Wir sind Anfänger auf dem Gebiet. Vielleicht kann uns hier jemand Tipps geben, wie man in Domburg schöne Fische fangen kann. Angeln ist schon seit vielen Jahren unser Hobby aber bisher haben wir unser Glück noch nicht in der Brandung versucht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Thoma (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

...hat hier noch keiner in Domburg geangelt und weiß, ob man sich dort Brandungsangeln ausleihen kann oder kann ein paar Tipps bezüglich guter Angelstellen geben etc. geben?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## krauthi (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

ausleihen ??? ne diesen service gibts dort nirgends
halt dich besser etwas mehr nach westkapelle dort gibts es auch einen angelladen der dort günstige brandungsruten anbietet und dir auch tips geben kann 
im moment fängt dort die hornhechtsasion an dass würde dir bestimmt auch spaß machen und man braucht auch nicht so viel um die zu fangen 
außerhalb von westkapelle gibts an einem camping auch ein laden der dir da bestens weiter helfen kann und diese region dort ist auch sehr gut für brandungsangeln & co

oder besser gesagt domburg ist die region für platten und westkapelle ist die region für hornies wolfsbarsche und alles andere 


also viel viel glück und lass was von dich hören wenn du wieder da bist 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Thoma (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Hey Krauthi!
Danke für die Info! Die Sache mit dem Brandungsruten ausleihen habe ich hierher http://domburg.info/de/vissen.php. Aber gut. Ich werde mich da dann nochmal genauer erkundigen und vielleicht mal bei Ebay nach einer günstigen Brandungsrute ausschau halten. 
Westkapelle habe ich auch schon des üfteren in Verbindung mit Brandungsangeln gehört. 
Mal sehen wo das genau liegt. Wenn wir dort einen Campingplatz finden und es nicht ein deutlich längerer Anfahrtsweg ist (kommen aus Bielefeld, Dortmund etc.), werden wir dann doch eher dort landen. 

Danke für deine Infos. Ich melde mich spätestens nach unserem Kurztrip mit einem kleinen Bericht ;-)

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Thoma (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

So, wenn alles klappt kommen morgen zwei Brandungsruten + Rollen per Post und Donnerstag geht es dann los nach Westkapell. Zum 1. Mal Brandungsangeln. Wie es aussieht, zelten wir auf dem Campingplatz  "Zuiderduin", da es dort einen Angelladen auf dem Platz gibt und es zum Meer nur 150 m sind. 

Noch eine Frage. Kennt jemand diesen Zeltplatz? Ist der Strandabschnitt geeignet zum Brandungsangeln oder wo ist es geeigneter? Sind zwar motorisiert, würden aber lieber per Fußmarsch fängige Plätze erreichen. Fangen wollen wir natürlich alles ;-)!  Vom Hornhecht über den Plattfisch bis zum Dorsch!!

Wäre klasse, wenn mir noch jemand einen Tip geben könnte. 

Ansonsten melde ich mich wieder, wenn ich zurück bin.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## DerFischfänger (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

MoinMoin,
Die Region Wetskapelle ist super.
Wenn ihr von dem Camping platz runter kommt, haltet euch richtig Seebrücke (Pier). zwischen der ersten und zweiten Reihe Wellenbrecher findet ihr mehrer tiefe Löcher, bei Tiefstand ca. 80m draus- dort werdet ihr sicherlich Platte fangen.
Großer Tipp, wechselt bei den gekauften Paternoster die Mundschnüre aus und tauscht sie gegen dünnere. so bekommt ihr weniger total Abrisse und mehr Bisse. Auch solltet ihr euch unbedingt die Lifter (Im großen Angelgeschäft direkt auf der Theke) zulegen, so bekommt ihr euere Montagen schnell genug vom Grund weg. 
Ein anderer guter Platz ist, unterhalb des Fischrestaurants auf dem Steindamm! auch hier sollten Lifter eingesetzt werden.
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.
Mfg
P.s. Vergesst niht ne alte Rute um evtl. Hornhechte zu jagen.


----------



## Thoma (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Hey Fischfänger!
Danke für die Tips, super!! Wie gesagt, angeln sum 1. Mal in der Brandung. mal sehen wie es so läuft. Hornhecht wollen wir auf jeden Fall fangen. Ist ja gerade so die Hochsaison. Hoffentlich fangen wir auch noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch mal sehen...

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## DerFischfänger (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Hey,
Dorsche werdet ihr wohl weniger fangen, wohl aber jede Menge kleine Seebarsche,sorry Wolfsbarsche.
Ihr solltet wenn es dunkel ist, mal versuchen  kurz hinter der Brandung zu fischen-also nicht unbedingt weit draußen angeln. 

Für Hornhechte würde ich nach Zoutelande fahren, ich war früher öfters mit Niederländer vom Angelverein Westkapelle unterwegs. Bei Ebbe (2std. vor und nach tiefstand ) könnt ihr unterhalb der Strandfressbuden, wahre Sternstunden erleben.
Die Einheimischen haben mir dort erst richtig das Angeln vom Strand gelehrt! 
Ich persönlich würde auf diese "Wellenbrecher" gehen und es von dort mit leichtem Gerät versuchen. Wir haben zwischen den Reihen super Fisch gefangen, mit einer Winkelpicker, 70gr. Blei und en dicken Wurm! 
Auch könnte sich ein Versuch mit einem großen köderfisch lohnen. Oft stehen, vorallem in Westkappele, Katzenhaie iemlich nah am Ufer.
Mfg


----------



## Thoma (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Ich denke, wir werden verschiedene Systeme ausprobieren. Sind da offen wür alles #6!! 
Taugt der Strand direkt am Campingplatz auch schon zum Brandungsangeln?  Oder solte man da auch andere Stellen abklappern. Wäre halt ganz nett, weil wir dann vom Zelt direkt zum Strand laufen könnten. Nachtangeln werden wir sicherlich auch!!
Werde deine Vorschläge auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen. Drucke sie hier gerade aus :q. DANKE.

Thomas


----------



## Thoma (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Hey!
Scheinbar bin ich vom Pech verfolgt. Die Brandungsangeln die ich bei Ebay bestellt habe, kommen wohl nicht rechtzeitig an.

Kennt sich jemand mit den Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle aus? Wie liegen die Ruten dort preislich? 

Ich könnte bei mir um die Ecke eine Teleskoprute mit Rolle von Cobra bekommen. 4m und bis 200gr. Wurfgewicht (etwas älteres Modell so scheint mir) für 50€. Außerdem noch eine Cormoran (auch älteres Modell mit leichten Schrammen) 3,90 m und bis 200 gr. Wurfgewicht. + Rolle für 60 Euro. Beide Rollen fassen 180m Schnur (Stärke:0.40).
Soll ich hier zuschlagen oder besser vor Ort kaufen? Die beiden Ruten um die Ecke machenhalt schon einen älteren Eindruck. 

Mist!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Thoma (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Hey
Gerade wieder im Lande angekommen und ziemlich platt von den letzten Tagen. Wir haben viel geangelt und auch einiges an Land gezogen! 
Dazu hatten wir noch schönes Wetter und eine menge Spaß.

Gefangen haben wir folgendes:
1 Hornhecht
3 Plattfische 
1 Wolfsbarsch

Der Wolfsbarsch war der Hammer. Etwas über 60 cm!! 

Dafür das wir zum 1. Mal Brandungsangeln waren eine runde Sache.

Westkapelle ist wirklich sehr schön. Wir haben direkt am Meer gezeltet und brauchten bis zum Köderdealer ungefähr 10 Sekunden ;-)!!

Ein Dank für die zahlreichen Tips geht an DerFischfänger und Krauthi. 

Danke!"!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Thoma (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin gerade im Prüfungsstress und habe mir nun zum entspannen die Fotos von unserem Brandungsangelwochenende angesehen. Natürlich möchte ich diese den interessierten hier im Board nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Wirklich schön!


----------



## Thoma (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Nach dem letzten sehr schönen Ausflug nach Westkapelle wollen wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder los. Gestartet wird im Mai für ein verlängertes Wochenende. 
Es geht natürlich wieder direkt an die Brandung.

Im letzten Jahr ist uns ein schöner großer See in Westkapelle aufgefallen. Direkt hinter den Dünen in Westkapelle. Keine Ahnung wie der heißt. 
Letztes Jahr wurde dort auch geangelt. Kennt sich jemand aus und weiß, ob wir mit dem Vispass 2008 auch an diesem See angeln dürfen. Für Infos bin ich sehr dankbar. 

Grüße

Thoma


----------



## sditges (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*



Thoma schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten sehr schönen Ausflug nach Westkapelle wollen wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder los. Gestartet wird im Mai für ein verlängertes Wochenende.
> Es geht natürlich wieder direkt an die Brandung.
> 
> Im letzten Jahr ist uns ein schöner großer See in Westkapelle aufgefallen. Direkt hinter den Dünen in Westkapelle. Keine Ahnung wie der heißt.
> ...


 
Hi , an dem See "de kreek" habe ich schon als 7 Jähriger geangelt  .... dort kannst Du Aale und vielleicht mal nen Butt fangen, aber eigtl. ist es ein Aalgewääser und es wird auch nur Aal besetzt.
Ist ne schöne Alternative, wenns zu hart von Süd-West kommt.

Du brauchst einen Extra Angelschein für den See, kriegste bei der VVV.


----------



## Thoma (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Ok, interessant. dann werde ich mal zum VVV gehen und mir so einen Schein besorgen. 
Gerade wegen der leichten Brise am Strand haben wir gedacht den See mal anzutesten.

Vielen Dank für die Info!!

Gruß

Thoma


----------



## Mac Gill (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

Den Schein bekommst du auch bei dem Angelladen am Jossesweg.

Im Frühjahr werden auch Forellen eingesetzt. Im Mai sollten da noch welche sein...

(Bin über Ostern da, lass aber vielleicht noch welche drin... 

Falls du häufiger dort bist, lohnt sich die Jahreskarte für den Kreek -> liegt bei ca. 20 EUR

Ende Mai sollte dann auch der Hornhecht da sein (Geep) - das siehst du daran, dass der komplette Deich von Westkapelle bis Domburg alle 2 Meter mit einem Angler besetzt ist, und alle fangen etwas...


----------



## sditges (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Den Schein bekommst du auch bei dem Angelladen am Jossesweg.
> 
> Im Frühjahr werden auch Forellen eingesetzt. Im Mai sollten da noch welche sein...
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt !!!
Die 5 Forellen hatte ich ganz vergessen    ......

..... und die Geepvisser haben alle so einen grünlichen Glitter auf Ihrem Körper ...... :m     ab 1.Mai ist Geepsaison ....


----------



## Thoma (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Domburg!*

@Mach Gill: 

Ich war letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal in Westkapelle. Wir wollten  uns mit ein paar alten Freunden treffen und die Brandungsangelei antesten. Was soll ich sagen, wir sind hochgradig infiziert und planen jetzt wie die Verückten unseren Trip an die Brandung für den Monat Mai 08. Wir sind nicht nur auf Hornhecht aus, freuen uns über alles was beißt, die frische Luft und das Brandungsfeeling. Schon ein super Fleck Erde die Gegend. 

Ich denke wir besorgen uns auch den Angelschein für den See. Das es dort auch Forellen gibt habe ich die Tage schon irgendwo im Netz gelesen....Seitdem wir den Brandungsaurlaub planen habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich alle informationen geradezu aufsauge...

ICH BIN HEIß WIE FRITTENFETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Danke für die Infos!!!!!!
Und ja bitte, lass noch die ein oder andere Forelle im See #6

Trotzdem Petri Heil und eine schöne Zeit


----------

